# Italeri 1/72 Scale Command Post



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My son and I had an opportunity to attend our local IPMS meeting this July. It was held in a pizza joint, because our regular meeting place was being used for other purposes this month. 

My son had built an Italeri command post. He did most of the work himself. He used cheapy hobby acrylics and detailed it out with some railroad shrubs and flocking. I only helped him with the Super Glue. He got all kinds of praise from the guys. I think they were happy to see a younger kid building something and perhaps keeping the hobby alive. He was really proud of himself! 

*Here are a couple pics:*





































_couple more...._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Couple more...*




























Couple of the older veterans really had some nice conversations with him. We had an opportunity to go to the Nebraska Heartland Military Museum this June. He was able to talk about that and he promised to bring snapshots of the tanks and helicopters and stuff to the next meeting. Here is a link to that museum. I highly recommend it if you ever head out Nebraska way, right on I-80.

Thanks for looking! :wave: 

http://www.heartlandmuseum.com/album/album1/index.html


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nicely done.


My son says thanks!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! 

Sean


----------

